# new pup but she limps



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

we just got an 8 week old GS pup . this is day 2 and it limps still . 
the breeder said it just happened when we picked her up .
should we return her ?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you got her from a reputable breeder, you might be ok. If you didn't get her from a reputable breeder, I would return her. No matter what, get that pup into the vet on Monday to find out what's going on so you can return her if there's something really wrong.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

the breeder said he will take the dog back if she still limps by Tuesday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

why not take her to the vet first? see whats going on.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

the vet bill . If he replaces the dog im out the high cost vet bill


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not necessarily, did you get a guarantee? Lemon law in some states will require they pay the vet bill.

The vet bill may be a simple exam cost..


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

this is the second dog we got from him, last week a pup from him had parvo, he took it back then he gave us this one .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do you want a pup from this breeder? And does he know how the pup injured herself? What happened to the parvo pup? If one has it, the whole litter is exposed(you got the first one at 7 weeks?)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> this is the second dog we got from him, last week a pup from him had parvo, he took it back then he gave us this one .


And you went back?

Please do yourself a favor and return the dog, and find a good breeder who will give you a healthy pup.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

he said the dog slipped while running on a slippery floor and the limp should go away in a day or two . The pups are from 2 different litters .
right now I would like my money back .


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Money back is a great idea. Good luck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Parvo at the kennel is a big risk, regardless if the pups aren't from the same litter. I'd probably get a refund if possible.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If you had a sick parvo pup at your house, your house is contagious with the parvo virus. No breeder in their right mind would send you home with another pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lilie said:


> If you had a sick parvo pup at your house, your house is contagious with the parvo virus. No breeder in their right mind would send you home with another pup.


They would if the pup was already exposed at their kennel:help:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> the vet bill . If he replaces the dog im out the high cost vet bill


You know you are supposed to take any new puppy or dog to the vet within a couple of days of purchase to make sure it's healthy?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> They would if the pup was already exposed at their kennel:help:


Or hoped the pup didn't start showing symptoms of the virus until the dead line for the vet check ran out.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

If you're worried about the cost of a well puppy check, then, IMO, this is not the breed for you.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

im taking the dog to the vet 

the pic in my avatar was my 11 year old giant schnauzer that i had to put down last 2 weeks due to cancer , im a little shy of vets right now but im going today..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> im taking the dog to the vet


I would seriously just take the dog back and walk away.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would mention the parvo to the vet, I"m sorry you lost your schnauzer 

You'll be lucky if you get your money back, please let us know about the puppy, curious as to why he/she is limping


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> im taking the dog to the vet
> 
> the pic in my avatar was my 11 year old giant schnauzer that i had to put down last 2 weeks due to cancer , im a little shy of vets right now but im going today..


:hugs: I know how you feel. A few months ago I had to take my dog to the emergency vet, and they put us in the exact same exam room where my previous dog passed away. We owe it to our dogs to take care of them even when it hurts like that. Prayers for your pup.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Schnauzer!  They've always been a favorite breed of mine, such spunky dogs. I would let the vet know about the parvo for sure to go ahead and get a check on it BEFORE symptoms show. A limp very well could be an accident but it could be something more serious, it's hard to say without a vet check. I personally wouldn't take this puppy back, the first one was no doubt doomed to begin with and this one probably will be too if it's taken back. Parvo IS curable if caught early, even in the later stages being on top of it, it can be cured. When I brought Chance home from the shelter I was told by the vet not to expect to wake up to him being alive the next morning because he was so sick with parvo AND heavily infested with worms. He pulled through and went on to live 3.5 wonderful and HEALTHY years with me until he passed away from being hit by a car. Best dog I ever owned and worth every single penny I ever spent.

I now have Gretchen and she came to me with problems as a puppy (Though not parvo thankfully!! *KNOCK ON WOOD*) and once we got past those problems she ended up with mange that I'm fighting now. I don't have much money but I'm doing everything in my power to pull her through, no way in **** would I send her back to the breeder. Her fate would probably be worse there than keeping her and doing what I can. Vet treatment is pricey but I've already invested so much into her that it's not worth losing my new friend but also knowing that she would probably go on to be a kennel dog who just lives to be bred. (And my princess is far too spoiled for that! She's sleeping on the couch atm lol) In this puppies case, it would probably end up with parvo and die since it doesn't seem like the breeder cares too much about getting them to the vet.

I wish you luck at the vet, hopefully it's nothing! Hopefully no parvo has been spread to her. If you do keep her I'd get some supplements to boost her immune system just in case to hopefully fight off anything that might be making it's way through her body. Things like vitamin C, vitamin E, B-Complex, fish oil, coconut oil, ect. And don't forget a good food!!

We are never guaranteed what the future holds for our pups. In this breed things like hip dysplasia, bloating, EPI/SIBO, ect are common problems and can show up at any age. Any dog you get can be fine now and then on it's death bed the next day, we just never know.  Same as they can have a rough start and then go on to live a healthy life afterwards.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for the great advise .
my 6 year old daughter is getting attached to the puppy very fast .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should take the pup back then
find a reputable breeder and get another pup.
i think your daughter is going to be attached
to another puppy just as quickly.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

the limp is almost gone , thats the pup in the avatar


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Elaine said:


> You know you are supposed to take any new puppy or dog to the vet within a couple of days of purchase to make sure it's healthy?


This. Both my pups that came from breeders were taken to the vet as soon as the vet was open. This was a mutual agreement and actually suggested by the breeders so that an objective source could "prove" the dog was healthy when I received it. Good breeders have nothing to hide and will suggest if not require (if there's a contract) that you vet the puppy within 72 hours of receiving it. I am not wealthy and the cost was not high, maybe $40 for a puppy wellness exam.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just curious but are you sure that puppy is 8 weeks old? Maybe it's just the picture (Old picture maybe?) but it looks REALLY young. (4-5 weeks tops?) Do you have any other pictures of her?? Regardless she's safer in your home than where she was. Just be sure to do plenty of training and socialization with her once she gets shots! Training can already begin with simple things; her name and coming when called would be my top 2 at this age since the instinct to "stay with the pack" is so strong so the return will be pretty natural when you walk away. Just keep things short for now!  Super young puppies are a little more work since they don't get the "training" from mom and siblings but they're not impossible to raise if she IS younger than 8 weeks.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I can say though one day your pup can look the healthiest of health and then the next be down.
We took our lab mix to the vet the day after we got him- he was 12 weeks old, and they said he had all his puppy shots, but I wanted to make sure he was immunized. We got his shot, got a clean bill of health,went home and two days later he was down sick. Went into vet same day and found he had Parvo. The vet said he would have contacted it before he came to us. 
Six months later we got our GSP- who at that time was 5 weeks old- I really took a beating on here about taking in a pup after having parvo in my home very soon prior, but we did the work of cleaning and our new pup was fine. She has had other things wrong but not Parvo.
My question is why did you take the Parvo pup back? I am sure your daughter fell in love with that one too. It is not a death sentence to pups and with some effort you can come out with a pup that is very thankful to have you, when you pull them through. Just wondering. 
Good luck- hope this pup is fine and no issues.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Just curious but are you sure that puppy is 8 weeks old? Maybe it's just the picture (Old picture maybe?) but it looks REALLY young. (4-5 weeks tops?) Do you have any other pictures of her?? Regardless she's safer in your home than where she was. Just be sure to do plenty of training and socialization with her once she gets shots! Training can already begin with simple things; her name and coming when called would be my top 2 at this age since the instinct to "stay with the pack" is so strong so the return will be pretty natural when you walk away. Just keep things short for now!  Super young puppies are a little more work since they don't get the "training" from mom and siblings but they're not impossible to raise if she IS younger than 8 weeks.


She was about 5 weeks on that pic


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would still take her the vet to be checked out (maybe you are and I missed it?) The parvo concerns me and even tho the limp is dissipating, I'd still want to know what could possibly be going on if anything


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got back from the vet today . " Morgan " is fine .
She had a thorough check up and the DR. said the limp was probably due to some sort of mild injury. The limp is 90% gone now .
I told the vet im feeding Blue Buffalo and she said to stop feeding that brand .


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> Just got back from the vet today . " Morgan " is fine .
> She had a thorough check up and the DR. said the limp was probably due to some sort of mild injury. The limp is 90% gone now .
> I told the vet im feeding Blue Buffalo and she said to stop feeding that brand .


 
What did she suggest? Science Diet? lol


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

Royal Canine
I asked if Origen was good , she said you cant be sure of its quality . No quality controls


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> Royal Canine
> I asked if Origen was good , she said you cant be sure of its quality . No quality controls


 
The Royal Canine people must have given the classes at her school lol. :help:


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

whats a good food to feed ?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

german shepherd 1600 said:


> whats a good food to feed ?


 
Ifeed Orijen and my dogs thrive on it. Healthy as heck with beautiful coats and teeth. I also add in raw on a weekly or twice weekly basis. My vets strongly approve but they only believe in feeding Science Diet if it is used for prescription purposes depending on the situation.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would like to feed orijen , but its too expensive for me .
Anywhere to find it cheaper ?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Check out Acana. It's made by them but cheaper.


----------



## german shepherd 1600 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks , I'll try it !


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Most places Acana isn't much cheaper than Orijen. Fromm (Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic) is a good brand, good price. Pick either the Gold or Classics line, they're up to par with the Four Star line but much cheaper in price since the bags aren't quite as pretty.  Or if you can find it, Victor is a good brand of food that won't break the bank. (Victor Super Premium Dog Food)

I also suggest supplementing some real foods for your puppy. Raw meaty bones are a great extra for chewing (So quiet time!!! Especially when frozen! Mm!), extra nutrition and also help clean the teeth some which is very important for overall health since poor dental care can lead to diseases, shortened lifespan and even death. Though brushing the teeth is also a #1 choice for that area of care.  Muscle meat is also good and will help balance out the calcium from the bones. Cottage cheese, plain yogurt, kefir, raw eggs, plain canned pumpkin (Good for upset tummy or constipation! Not the kind with spices though!), healthy veggies and fruits (I'd suggest these more as a treat - No grapes/raisins, onions or avocados), ect. You can also feed either canned or raw (Make sure it's been frozen for a couple of weeks if "fresh caught") fish for some healthy omega 3's for healthy skin and coat. A lot of people add sardines since they're cheap, easy to find, low in mercury and high in O3 oils. If you feel better with cooked meat, try pressure cooking a whole chicken or stewing some meat and veggies together.

Any new pics of the cutie?!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try Fromm gold adult.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I raised mine on Fromm Large Breed Puppy and was happy - their adult formulas are not that different.

To compare the cost of dog foods look at calories per bag and compare them that way. When I compared Acana to Orijen I did not find it to be any cheaper and sometimes more expensive (and that was before a recent formula change that shrunk the Acana bag weight)

There is a sticky note on Feeding Our puppies on calcium and selecting a good puppy food! You don't have to break the bank to give your puppy the best. There are plenty of good midrange foods. Stay away from the Ol Roys and the Purina Dog Chows etc and you have a lot of choices.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never used Fromm so I am glad others are chiming in.


----------

